# Super Powers!



## Androxine Vortex (Sep 27, 2012)

One of the classic questions: If you had a superpower, what would it be?

I think I would choose Telekinesis *ONLY* if that meant I could also make myself levitate. If not then flight. My mom thinks that the power of flight is stupid and she would rather have teleportation. I'm like, "But mom, flying would be soooo cool! You're crazy! XD"


----------



## FatCat (Sep 27, 2012)

The ability to time travel would be mine. Win the lottery then play the stock market, become billionaire with no regrets! Plus you can keep living as long as you want to, and life becomes a video game. Do something dumb, go to last save point! Why bother with flight when you can buy a Gulfstream luxury jet


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 27, 2012)

Translation - the ability to speak, listen and understand any and all languages. I'd love to go up to the people of XYZ and say Hi. Actually it would probably go as far as the Navajo, Apache and Sioux languages...


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Sep 27, 2012)

FatCat said:


> The ability to time travel would be mine. Win the lottery then play the stock market, become billionaire with no regrets! Plus you can keep living as long as you want to, and life becomes a video game. Do something dumb, go to last save point! Why bother with flight when you can buy a Gulfstream luxury jet



I have actually thought about that as a cool power. I would just go through one day doing stupid stuff like running around naked shooting people with water guns, and then go back and do something else! God forbid my powers run out during my...adventure.



CupofJoe said:


> Translation - the ability to speak, listen and understand any and all languages. I'd love to go up to the people of XYZ and say Hi. Actually it would probably go as far as the Navajo, Apache and Sioux languages...



That would be cool too. You could go anywhere and be able to understand everyone. That's a more realistic and practical power


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Sep 27, 2012)

Immortality.

Teleportation is my second choice.


----------



## Reaver (Sep 27, 2012)

To have any superpower I want.


----------



## wordwalker (Sep 28, 2012)

My choice might be shapeshifting. It comes close to "any power you want" by flying in as a bird, sneaking as a mouse, bloodhound tracking, bulling through danger, and so on. 

Still, a lot of this is an extension of the "flight is awesome!" rule, that what's fun is just opening up more of the world. In fact, my own WIP is *about* a flying talisman and its implications, and I'm looking for inconspicuous ways it might be used in the real world (not as many as you'd think)-- feel free to weigh in at http://mythicscribes.com/forums/brainstorming-planning/5592-why-fly.html.


----------



## Jess A (Oct 1, 2012)

Shape shifting - into any animal of choice, for as long as I like, and with my human intelligence retained. It opens up a whole variety of abilities to explore and enables the shifter to immerse themselves in environments and natural spaces they were previously unable to as a human.

My entire novel started when I was in Canada and visualising what it would be like to stalk the wilderness as an animal, to be able to experience nature as fully as possible.


----------

